# Wandering Jew and Creeping Charlie ...



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

How do I plant them in my viv ??


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Throw them in and they will grow. If they are cuttings, just lay them down on the substrate (or bury them very slightly). If you want to grow them on the background, pin them to the wall with just a few strands of sphagnum moss. If your humidity is high, you won't have any trouble.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I was suprised how easy it was to plant my vines. Shove em in the dirt and grow they will lol


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

There aren't any easier plants to plant! And they will do exactly as their names describe...wandering and creeping everywhere. Be prepared to go to bed with them in one spot and wake up with them somewhere new.


----------



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

oh awesome that sounds easy enough lol gonna be planting everything tomorrow. thanks a bunch!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

How did your batch of plants look?


----------



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> How did your batch of plants look?


Great !!! the broms varied in size, so not everythings the same. i got one that REALLY small like 1-2 inches diameter. then the biggest was like maybe 4-5 inches diameter. very healthy. planting them today !! =] and ill post pictures laterr.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I cant wait to see your tank!


----------



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> I cant wait to see your tank!


!! thankss !! i love how everyone on this site is so supportive and helpful. did you see the pics thus far from my other thread ??


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> I cant wait to see your tank!


That's just tough, your gonna have to wait 

I had problems when I first started ordering broms because I had no clue on the sizes of different ones. I've got to where I'll ask questions about them first so I don't get any tiny or huge surprises.


----------



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> That's just tough, your gonna have to wait
> 
> I had problems when I first started ordering broms because I had no clue on the sizes of different ones. I've got to where I'll ask questions about them first so I don't get any tiny or huge surprises.


i planted it . it looks goood !! but i mightve underplanted. idk. you guys tell mee. the quality of the picture isnt to good though so just bear with mee lol


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Underplanted or not.... I think it looks good.. you know you're gonna get more plants aren't ya


----------



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

eos said:


> Underplanted or not.... I think it looks good.. you know you're gonna get more plants aren't ya


thanks!! and yeah idk what though. it doesnt look as empty in the viv as it does in the picturee. and idk where id put anything elsee so i have to plan it outt. any suggestionss ?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much. It will grow in nicely.


----------



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. It will grow in nicely.


alrightyy thanks so ill probably wait a few weeks and then add some . possibly.


----------

